# Party for Halloween in the Land of Vampires



## CountDracula (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
For some years we made some Halloween partyies in Transylvania.
It is wonderful to make this tour for Halloween, you can meet real things that you just saw it in movies. I am talking about vampire's wood, and other stuff like that.

Who want to join us, visit www.meetdracula.com and if you have any question about it please do not hesitate to ask.

Sincerely, 

Count Dracula


----------



## CountDracula (Sep 22, 2012)

still available.
you will have an amazing adventure for the Halloween.
Who is not affraid of being bite, contact me


----------



## CountDracula (Sep 22, 2012)

got your costumes ready? 
we still have 9 openings and only 1 week to go !!!!!!
join us for a lifetime adventure


----------

